# W*nker off an x partner off my wife



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

hi guys

does anyone no how i can see how much my wifes fucking twat of an x paid for a x reg a6 diesal from listers audi in worcester.

i want to know because the prick cant pay maintenece for his three children yet can buy another car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry cant say but have you contacted the CSA


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Go in and ask? Say you were looking to buy a similar one and just wondered what the market price was?


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

csa are a total waste off space........ we are going to see a solicitor to get this sorted out properly any ideas offcost.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Phew, thank god for that! After first seeing the title & literary content of this thread, I thought those foreign porn spambots had been infiltrating us again!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

What was he doing on top of your wife that made you have to wnk him off to get him off? And how did you all manage to squeeze into the A6?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> What was he doing on top of your wife that made you have to wnk him off to get him off? And how did you all manage to squeeze into the A6?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Typical mkI owner. :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

At first glance I read

"wanked off my x partner onto my wife"



oops :roll: :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

See the trouble you can get into with to extra f's :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: wank wank wank :lol: :lol:


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Its that old spelling problem again ............. :roll:

You could always check www.parkers.co.uk for a price check


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

s3_lurker said:


> What was he doing on top of your wife that made you have to wnk him off to get him off? And how did you all manage to squeeze into the A6?


A6's are big :lol:


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i have just realised what i put as the title


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

try the audi used car website and track the actual car down they probably havent deleted it off yet if it was a recent purchase


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If its an X plate isn't that too old for 'Audi Approved' - thought that was up to 5 years old ?. So maybe he's got a mate there and picked it up trade.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> If its an X plate isn't that too old for 'Audi Approved' - thought that was up to 5 years old ?. So maybe he's got a mate there and picked it up trade.


lots of X plate TTs still on there (and Ws as well....)


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

he told my wife he paid 3500 for it from listers audi in worcester.

so i phoned them and asked if they had sold any x plated a6s recently for this price for this he laughed as i expected.

the only x reg audi they sold recently was for 8995 to a mr page which is my wifes x boyfriend.

what a little shit


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Nice to see that client confidentiality still exists.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is'nt the guy alowed a car :? after all you do have your TT and I'm sure your wife has a car also :wink:


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

well yes he is ,

but cosider the fact that he claims to be in debt and cannot afford paying proper maintence.

yet he can but a a6 for cash and have a private plate of his own on the car.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

pitzey said:


> well yes he is ,
> 
> but cosider the fact that he claims to be in debt and cannot afford paying proper maintence.
> 
> yet he can but a a6 for cash and have a private plate of his own on the car.


Probably is in debt then :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Pissed myself laughing at the title


----------



## dynomc (Feb 4, 2006)

You're not on your own with this one. 
We've got the same, pleads poverty and can't pay maintenance but went out and bought a BM and "FR 54" number plate :evil: .

Not bothered about the toss car but the number plate must have been a few quid, poverty stricken ..............MY ARSE


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Every time I see this title I chuckle also :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Lisa..you got to get out more !!!!
jose


----------

